# [gelöst] KDE 4.10: User-Mounten klappt nicht mehr

## sprittwicht

Habe gerade festgestellt dass auf einem meiner KDE-Rechner (x86) das Mounten von USB-Sticks über das "Geräteüberwachung" (??) - Symbol nicht mehr klappt. Beim Versuch kommt die Meldung "Folgendes Gerät kann nicht eingebunden werden: ...".

Mounte ich manuell per udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 wird das Gerät eingehängt, fordert aber zum Umounten über das KDE-Icon root-Rechte. Was ist diesmal kaputt?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Der Stick wird ganz normal unter /media/ eingehängt, auf meinem anderen Rechner (x86_64, auf dem das Mounten auch unter KDE noch funktioniert) landen die Geräte aber plötzlich unter /run/media/. Wurde da irgendwas umgestellt und auf meinem x86-Rechner hab ich mir irgendein Update zerschossen?Last edited by sprittwicht on Sat May 04, 2013 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

/media war udisks1, /run/media ist udisks2 - was eigentlich von kde-4.10 verwendet werden sollte. Vielleicht läufst du in irgend einen Konflikt mit udisks1?

Vielleicht reicht es ja, udidks:0 zu entfernen (vllt. kdelibs danach neu bauen).

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, beachte auch das /usr/bin/udisks aus sys-fs/udisks-1 stammt

Im kde wird aber ab 4.10 sys-fs/udisks-2 verwendet, das dann /usr/bin/udisksctl bereit stellt.

Normal funktioniert das ganze aber auch problemlos wenn beide sloted udisks Versionen gleichzeitig installiert sind (hier tut es das auf einem x86 System)

Teste das ganze doch noch mal mit einem jugfräulichen Testuser, und auch mal mit einem anderen USB-Stick

----------

## sprittwicht

Ah, danke für die Erklärungen!

Kann das leider erst nächstes Wochenende testen, aber jetzt steh ich schonmal nicht mehr ganz so doof wie der Ochs vorm Berg.

Mit nem anderen Stick war genau das gleiche...

Was mir noch einfällt: Nach irgendeinem emerge gab es eine Warnung über einen User ohne Login-Shell (ivman). Der stammt glaub ich noch von irgendeinem HAL-Geraffel von anno dazumal, kann es sein dass da noch irgendwas rumhängt was da nicht mehr hingehört?

----------

## sprittwicht

Gentoo-Bibelstunde, erstes Gebot:

"Du sollst emerge-Ausgaben, die auf eine Fehlkonfiguration hinweisen, nicht nur auf deine TODO-Liste kopieren, sondern selbige irgendwann auch mal abarbeiten."

Habe versucht manuell per udisksctl aus udisks-2 zu mounten und bekam auf der Konsole eine Fehlermeldung (die ich mir eigentlich auch in KDE wünschen würde!), irgendwas mit ACL-Blabla-Operation-not-permitted.

Gucke auf meinen Desktop, steht da im Notizzettel: "CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL:     is not set when it should be."

Das hatte mir sys-fs/udisks-2 wohl damals vor den Latz geknallt, ich formschöner Prachtmensch hab mich aber nicht dran gehalten.

Option eingebaut -> Läuft.

Danke nochmal, ohne euren Hinweis auf udisks-1 vs. udisks-2 würde ich heute noch ratlos und gleichgültig auf meine TODO-Liste starren und alles manuell mounten...  :Smile: 

----------

